# como reparar bocinas altec lansing bxc 1120



## tav555 (Ene 6, 2011)

Tengo unas bocinas altec lasting bxc 1120 para pc...al conectar las bocinas a la pc si se escucha pero le hace falta mas volumen ya que se escucha muy pobre el sonido, al destapar solo me encuentro con capacitores, potenciometros, resistencias, diodos y un CI. pero sin ver nada dañado. alguno me podra ayudar a ver cual es el posible componente o que hay que hacerle para reparar las bocinas.
espero sus respuestas
gracias!


----------



## sebagg (Ene 29, 2011)

amigo, no me extraña que nadie te responda, no lo tomes a mal, pero nadie te puede ayudar si no pones a lo menos, unas fotos del circuito, y haces una mejor descripcion de lo que pasa.

por ejemplo, 

FUNCIONABA BIEN ANTES?
HACE CUANTO FUNCIONA MAL?
ETC

ahora, te digo, que si le falta volumen, lo mas posible es que la etapa pre, este quemada, o si tiene volumen pero un sonido pobre, podria ser algun componente en la fuente.

atte sebagg


----------

